# gold severum vs. green severum



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Gold Severum

















Wild severum

















IMO, a large full grown male severum looks much better than a discus.


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I like the wild ones better. Much cooler coloration.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

i like both of them but i like the green 1 better


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Aye definetly the green severum,that's my gf's favorite fish.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I like the green.


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

I like both but the gold is much more appealing to me.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

I like the gold


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I love both, but if I had to chose it would be the green.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

polomax24 said:


> IMO, a large full grown male severum looks much better than a discus.
> [snapback]1144572[/snapback]​


obviously to say that u mustnt of ever seen a high quality discus, or at least never a real discus in life, my mom has discus and they are one of the most beautiful fish i have ever seen

but to answer your Q, i love the golds, i have a 4" male gold severum myself


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wild
Also those are some nice sized clown loaches in the back there!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

> obviously to say that u mustnt of ever seen a high quality discus, or at least never a real discus in life, my mom has discus and they are one of the most beautiful fish i have ever seen


Huh?? I live in Los Angeles, we get all kind of imported exotic discus here. Almost every LFS here carries some sort of discus. I have seen way too many of them. The ones that I really like are the wild ones. They normally have solid colors on the body and beautiful colors on the fins. Most beginners don't like them because they don't have all the fancy colors and stripes on the body.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

rotkeil severum has my vote!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> rotkeil severum has my vote!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have 3 small ones in a 55g grow out tank. I used to have six, my panamensis killed three of them.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I like the gold


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

How big do severums get? And how aggressive are they compared to other ciclids?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Cobra said:


> How big do severums get? And how aggressive are they compared to other ciclids?
> [snapback]1146180[/snapback]​


10 to 12" depends on tank size. They are not really aggressive at all. They can be kept in a group in a big tank when they are not breeding.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I like those wild ones better.........


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wild one,s i like those better


----------



## UK calvus (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a Gold, I started with 2, but the small one made the rest of the tank's life a misery so I had to take him out. The other one (Fat Albert) has now plateaued at about 8" in my main tank and is completely benign.
The only issue I have is that the 2 Angels take complete exception to him and will gang up on him, but he either ignores them or just gives as good as he gets.

Until I put the Malawis in he would jump up to feed from my fingers.

I have heard it said that these are as nice to keep as discus without all of the neurotic behaviour (fish & Keepers!)


----------



## chevyguy15 (May 21, 2007)

what about a super red severum? beautiful fish


----------

